# glutamine?



## abusro (Oct 26, 2012)

What do you think about glutamine? work it or not?  What exactly does it do and would it be good to use while cutting?


----------



## ProFIT (Oct 26, 2012)

I think it is great when used post-workout! Add some in with your post-workout shake and you will be good to go!

Not sure if it is really a cutting agent though?


----------



## LuKiFeR (Oct 26, 2012)

Its an amino acid which is a "building block" for protein.  I use to take it daily but i did a post asking which OTC supps everyone takes and i think i was the only one takin it. I always thought Protein/Glutamine cqme hand in hand but ppl were saying its overrated.  So i honestly cant tell u exactly.


----------



## dudcki27 (Oct 27, 2012)

I think its a waste of $$$ personally.


----------



## AGGRO (Oct 27, 2012)

I believe it is a personal preference. I was using it in the past but don't so much anymore.


----------



## wifi75 (Oct 29, 2012)

The glutamine is definitely worth its weight. I use it when I diet down and it helps retain hard earned muscle better.


----------



## JonnyO (Oct 29, 2012)

Its not something Ive taken and noticed anything from. Regular glutamine has poor absorption and you will need to take alot of it. Look for glutamine peptides, they have better absorption, but taste horrible and mix poorly.


----------



## roteacher (Oct 30, 2012)

But is it good when your building mass?


----------



## Rory (Oct 30, 2012)

Only time I use it is in my shake when on slin. Bout it.


----------



## tonys12 (Oct 31, 2012)

It works for bulking but it is absolutely mandatory while cutting imo


----------



## Jim550 (Nov 1, 2012)

its a good supplement to take, I take it in my pre/intra/post workout shake along with other amino's as well.  It's good for retaining muscle when dieting just like bcaa's


----------



## matt17 (Nov 1, 2012)

Glutamine is necessary for liver and intestinal function! 
YOU SHOULD ALWAYS TAKE GLUTAMINE!!


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 1, 2012)

I use it for colds. When I feel one coming on I'll mega-dose it (usually 30g at a time, 2-3X daily) and I'll either not get the cold or it'll only last a day or so.


----------



## vpiedu (Nov 2, 2012)

always use it! change dose in accordance with training and supps but always always always use it.

VP


----------



## WPO (Nov 2, 2012)

matt17 said:


> Glutamine is necessary for liver and intestinal function!
> YOU SHOULD ALWAYS TAKE GLUTAMINE!!



I agree!


----------

